# Weber On Special



## Snape of Vape (1/9/14)

For those that perhaps missed this
http://www.takealot.com/weber-one-touch-original-charcoal-grill-warm-grey/PLID28170159

R 1,299 Was R 2,999

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (1/9/14)

Was just looking at replacing mine - thanks for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (2/9/14)

Thanks for the heads up - just bought it! Perfect timing as is my husbands birthday and he needed a new one. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/9/14)

Glad I could help the two of you. Deal seamed really good so thought someone might be interested


----------

